# Best route(s) up Mt. Tam from SF side?



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm riding over the GGB and up the bike path from Sausalito. Went for my first ride up Tam yesterday and got lost a few times on the lower half, the residential area. Which route is fastest? Quietest? Steadiest?


----------



## Jimbolaya (Jun 2, 2008)

It may be a bit far from the GGB, but I am like bolinas-fairfax road up to west ridge crest to the top and come down thru mill valley. From fairfax, the ride up is quiet and has very little traffic. Coming down, you have a little more speed and you are a little better matched to handle the traffic. You go up then down to the dam and back up. It's a really nice ride. 



hafjell said:


> I'm riding over the GGB and up the bike path from Sausalito. Went for my first ride up Tam yesterday and got lost a few times on the lower half, the residential area. Which route is fastest? Quietest? Steadiest?


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

I like to go over to Stinson via panoramic hwy (from M.V. take miller to montford to molino to edgewood, or follow the bike route signs near the montford/molino intersection). Follow Hwy 1 north out of Stinson a couple of miles to Bolinas-Fairfax rd., climbing up the west side to Ridgecrest..... This is really a great ride.....


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Jimbolaya said:


> It may be a bit far from the GGB, but I am like bolinas-fairfax road up to west ridge crest to the top and come down thru mill valley. From fairfax, the ride up is quiet and has very little traffic. Coming down, you have a little more speed and you are a little better matched to handle the traffic. You go up then down to the dam and back up. It's a really nice ride.


This is what I do as well. Around 55 miles from the Richmond District. Virtually no traffic from downtown Fairfax until Pan Toll Ranger Station.


----------



## blofeld42 (Jun 25, 2006)

The Edgewood route is good, and there are some bike path signs to keep you on track. If you're adventurous you can take Old Railroad Grade road up. It's a dirt road, but the grade is pretty reasonable. I haven't checked it lately so I don't know what the surface is like.

If it's at all possible ride West Ridgecrest to Bolinas-Fairfax. It's a stunning road, absolutely beautiful. Then you can take Bolinas-Fairfax back to Sir Francis Drake into Corte Madera, and pop over Camino Alto back to Mill Valley. It's a lot of climbing but the views are worth it.


----------

